# ViP211 L3.42 Firmware, Heads Up



## Mikey

From the Dish Tech Portal:
*
11/20/2006: 1215 Software Version L3.42 for ViP 211/DP 411

Effective Tuesday, November 21st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.42 for the ViP 211/DP 411 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L3.41 and L3.42 will be the valid software versions for the ViP 211/DP 411. *


----------



## saweetnesstrev

Thanks for the heads up, gonna see if i get this tonight


----------



## HDdude24

hmm is me or did the new update mess up my sound? Every time I switch between HD channels and SD channel's I lose sound on the SD channels? Never happen till today


----------



## mabrandt

Sound for me seems ok, but I lost the guide listings for my OTA locals. Makes me mad because I just got them with L3.41. Was it a mistake on their part to add the listings in L3.41 and this is just a correction or should I complain.


----------



## CoriBright

mabrandt said:


> Sound for me seems ok, but I lost the guide listings for my OTA locals. Makes me mad because I just got them with L3.41. Was it a mistake on their part to add the listings in L3.41 and this is just a correction or should I complain.


Ditto...... and they were really handy.


----------



## John W

Mikey said:


> From the Dish Tech Portal:
> *
> 11/20/2006: 1215 Software Version L3.42 for ViP 211/DP 411
> 
> Effective Tuesday, November 21st, Engineering plans to spool a PARTIAL PHASE of software version L3.42 for the ViP 211/DP 411 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.
> 
> At this time L3.41 and L3.42 will be the valid software versions for the ViP 211/DP 411. *


What should we see with this?


----------



## Deputy-Dawg

HDdude24 said:


> hmm is me or did the new update mess up my sound? Every time I switch between HD channels and SD channel's I lose sound on the SD channels? Never happen till today


Its the software. I spent nearly two hours on the phone with Denon's tech support. Finally I called Dish tech support and spent another hour. Finally I suggested they might want to revert my software back to L3.41 which they did about an hour ago. That fixed the immediate problem.

If you have the ability, as you have with the Denon AV-2708 to look at the digital input signal when you are receiving a HDTV signal with Dolby 5.1 it will identify the signal as Dolby Digital 5.1. When you switch to a ST signal the audio should be PCM. But the Denon reports it as PCM ZERO which is a unique state in which while the signal is there the decoder is being told to Mute it. You can work around the problem by forcing a HDMA handshake each time you change between HD and SD but that is a royal pain in the A**. Yet Dish to revert your software until they get it sorted out.

Don't they test this stuff!!


----------



## gjh3260

Deputy-Dawg said:


> Its the software. I spent nearly two hours on the phone with Denon's tech support. Finally I called Dish tech support and spent another hour. Finally I suggested they might want to revert my software back to L3.41 which they did about an hour ago. That fixed the immediate problem.
> 
> If you have the ability, as you have with the Denon AV-2708 to look at the digital input signal when you are receiving a HDTV signal with Dolby 5.1 it will identify the signal as Dolby Digital 5.1. When you switch to a ST signal the audio should be PCM. But the Denon reports it as PCM ZERO which is a unique state in which while the signal is there the decoder is being told to Mute it. You can work around the problem by forcing a HDMA handshake each time you change between HD and SD but that is a royal pain in the A**. Yet Dish to revert your software until they get it sorted out.
> 
> Don't they test this stuff!!


Fortunately i still have 3.41 on my 211. I hope it stays that way. If the sound screws up at least i know its probably because I now have 3.42. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## CoriBright

mabrandt said:


> Sound for me seems ok, but I lost the guide listings for my OTA locals. Makes me mad because I just got them with L3.41. Was it a mistake on their part to add the listings in L3.41 and this is just a correction or should I complain.


They're back today.... WHOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## saweetnesstrev

All good for me,  , glad im not having you guys problems...


----------



## mabrandt

CoriBright said:


> They're back today.... WHOOHOO!!!!!


They came back on mine too but if you look, they loaded 3.41 back in. There must have been a problem with 3.42, maybe the sound as mentioned above. I really hope it was complaints about loosing the listings, but I doubt it. I'm sure they'll be gone soon.


----------



## khearrean

I guess they stopped 3.42 before it ever got to my receiver, but I do have audio issues as has been brought up in other threads here. I can't say this is a 3.41 issue because I just got my 211 several days ago & that's the only software version I've had, but I do hope this is in fact a software issue & can be fixed. I've been calling it 'audio drops' as that's what others have called it. When this happens, I can look at my Yamaha processor's front panel lights and see the Dolby 5.1 flash on & off corresponding to the loss of audio. If I change the 211's menu setting to PCM only, the problem goes away, of course at that setting, it's only 2-channel sound. FYI: I am using an optical audio cable from my 211 to my Yamaha processor.
So basically right now, I can't watch/hear any program that is being broadcast in DD 5.1....

Ken


----------



## saweetnesstrev

They uhh ,, backtracked to the old software


----------



## BobaBird

Do you mean your receiver got L342 but is now back to L341?


----------



## Mikey

BobaBird said:


> Do you mean your receiver got L342 but is now back to L341?


I can confirm, it happened to me.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

yes bobbabird


----------



## BobaBird

Thanks, will update http://ekb.dbstalk.com/211sw.htm
I wonder if it was the loss of digital audio or if there was some other major problem that led to this rare roll-back.


----------



## Cardini

Mine rolled back to 3.41 also. 3.42 had fixed the sound loss problem I had when I swtiched the TV off and back on. Now that I'm back to 3.41 the problem is there again.


----------



## CoriBright

I'm now at L343.... with the loss of info of digital locals AGAIN.  

AARRRGGGHHH, give me back the old one, it was FINE yesterday! If ain't broke, PLEASE DISH NETWORK, don't fix it! :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## khearrean

CoriBright said:


> I'm now at L343.... with the loss of info of digital locals AGAIN.
> 
> AARRRGGGHHH, give me back the old one, it was FINE yesterday! If ain't broke, PLEASE DISH NETWORK, don't fix it! :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


Yeah, it's certainly frustrating! A fix for some means destruction for others... I don't know what L343 is supposed to do, but I was hoping it would have been the one to fix the "audio drop" issue for those of us using optical (Toslink) audio. I haven't gotten it yet, so I don't know.

Ken


----------



## Grandude

I'm also up to 3.43 and wonder what it was supposed to fix. Does anyone have the skinny on this?


----------



## saweetnesstrev

3.43 here too,, working like a charm..


----------



## gjh3260

3.41 here and it works fine. DISH dont mess with it.


----------



## gjh3260

gjh3260 said:


> 3.41 here and it works fine. DISH dont mess with it.


Checked this AM and its been upgraded to 3.43. Havent noticed anything that changed. I heard some have lost local OTA guide data with 3.43. I havent checked mine to see if its still there.


----------



## Itchy

First time poster here. Just did a search for 3.43 to see if that will solve my problem and stumbled onto this site. Since day 1, v.3.41, my HDMI port seems inactive. I haven't checked if 3.43 corrects this problem. In speaking w/ Dish TAC center, they're aware of the problem and were working on a firmware upgrade to correct the HDMI output.

Thanks,
Mark


----------

